# SLR vs. SLR XP



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I've decided I'm willing to try a new saddle to knock some weight off my bike and I'm looking at the selle italia SLR and the SLR XP. I know the XP has vanox rails vs. titanium for the regular SLR but what other differences are there? The weight is very close between the two as is the price I can get them for. If someone has tried both, some feedback would be great. Is there a difference in padding or comfort? I know it's all relative to the individual, but just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I have tried both, played around on the XP on one of our CR1 Pro's, feels just the same as my regular SLR just 30 grams heavier. I would scrap the XP and go standard. What suprised me most about these is that they just became my new saddles, I thought I had it with the Arione, not so, these are wonderful!

K


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

That's especially nice to hear you say, the saddle I'm on right now is an Arione. I really like it but it is a bit porky. Mine weighed 252g. That's a really easy 110-120g off if it will agree with my rear. Sometimes I wonder if it's really worth it though. I'm trying to get my Dean El Diente at or under 17lbs. Right now it's sitting at 18.0lbs with cages/computer/pedals(Keo Cro-mo's). I've really been admiring your new CR1, but in a way it's a little disheartening that even if I achieve my goal it'll still be 3 lbs heavier than most new "light" bikes. Oh well, I love it anyhow, and it's a frame I know will last a lifetime. When I get out of pharm school though I'm going to build a bike that weighs like 10lbs just for the heck of it! (Well that's a little exaggeration, but a very light bike is in my future none-the-less.) 

Thanks for the saddle advice, I'm ready to give it shot. And once again, SWEET bike, I'm drooling over the ZG's. If they weren't so $$$$ I'd have a set right away, at least in the SS version.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*I've tried and own both...*

and also have the SLR gel flow as well. All 3 were within 30 grams of each other but I found the gel flow to be much more comfortable with the XP slightly less. Prior to brake in the SLR and the XP felt similar but with some miles I started to really feel the difference. On a different note, you should definately be able to get your DEAN in the low 17s the frame weight b/w the el dente and some of the superlight frames are at most 1-1,5 lbs. My Vador CTI is a hair under 17 with Chorus. Hope this helps.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> and also have the SLR gel flow as well. All 3 were within 30 grams of each other but I found the gel flow to be much more comfortable with the XP slightly less. Prior to brake in the SLR and the XP felt similar but with some miles I started to really feel the difference. On a different note, you should definately be able to get your DEAN in the low 17s the frame weight b/w the el dente and some of the superlight frames are at most 1-1,5 lbs. My Vador CTI is a hair under 17 with Chorus. Hope this helps.


So you're saying going from most comfortable to least would be:

Gel flow > XP > SLR? 

Glad to hear from another Dean owner. Post a pic!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Not necessarily "comfort" -- that's up to you -- but padding amount, gel flow > XP > SLR > SLR carbon (the one that has no padding whatsoever, I forget the name.)

The no-padding-at-all one is actually said to be okay comfortable, I haven't ridden it myself, but it's seriously more expensive, whereas the XP and SLR are nearly identical ($10 dif or something)


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

I've ridden both and now stick with the XP. it's a little cheaper (not much, but makes a difference if you're putting them on 5 or 6 bikes like me), and i really feel some extra comfort compared to the standard SLR. As someone said, they feel very similar for short distances, so if youre just racing, you might as well save the extra 30 gr. But after just 20 or 30 k's, i notice a bit of a difference and the extra padding is a life-saver on antyhing over 50 k's. I even use an XP on my hardtail mountainbike. The bottom line is this: the shape of a saddle is the most important factor, and since all the SLR variations have the same shape, you need to determine which model based on the type of riding you do. if you want to be a weight weenie, invest in some latex tubes or something, don't try to save those xtra gr's on your saddle.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Point well taken. I know the saddle isn't the ideal place to save weight but it's one of the more economical places and easiest to switch out if it's not working for me. 

I think I will try the XP, based on the listings on weightweenies.com it really isn't much more than 10 or 15 grams heavier than the standard SLR. It's for my main ride which I use for everything from 10 mile leg-burners to all day epics, so 10-15g in padding will be appreciated. 
Thanks! 

TAC


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I just did an hour long roller workout with the standard SLR, feels great, much better than the Arione so the shape should hopefully work for you!

K


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah, I hope the shape will work. I've heard people say that if you don't like Flites you'll like SLR's and vice versa. I rode a Flite genuine gel and Trans Am for several seasons and then one day I just couldn't even sit on one. I don't know what happened but I can't hardly look at a Flite now without wincing. I guess I'll know in about a week when it comes in. Thanks for all the advice guys. 

TAC


----------



## t5rguy (Jul 4, 2003)

*slr ...*



TACSTS said:


> Yeah, I hope the shape will work. I've heard people say that if you don't like Flites you'll like SLR's and vice versa. I rode a Flite genuine gel and Trans Am for several seasons and then one day I just couldn't even sit on one. I don't know what happened but I can't hardly look at a Flite now without wincing. I guess I'll know in about a week when it comes in. Thanks for all the advice guys.
> 
> TAC


One of my bikes has a SLR; I ride on it for up to 5 hours. Works great. The uncomfortable part (for me) is the first 5 or 10 km's; it seems like the saddle (or my butt) has to warm up!
On my other bikes the saddles are: Rolls, Turbomatic 3 Genuine Gel, Turbomatic 4 and Century. The one that comes closest in comfort is the Turbomatic 3 Genuine Gel, it is maybe 3 times as heavy though! The Rolls really can't hold a candle to any of the others.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I notice the SLR does "dent" my seam shape into the cover, weird!

K


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*The C64 is the most comforatble of all the SLR's.*

Here;s a couple of links to the my C64 and yes 17 lbs is heavy. Since the one link I now have my Vortex under 13 lbs.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8950&highlight=juanmoretime

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9028&highlight=juanmoretime


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Where did you get another .7lbs off that bike?! 

Yes, I know 17lbs. is heavy, it's depressing considering the time/money I've spent on it. Oh well, it's still my pride and joy even if it is a bit on the portly side. I think perhaps I need to get another method of weighing it, I've been using a digital fishing scale. I sometimes question it's accuracy. For the most part it's built with what I would consider lighter than average parts and it seems heavier than it should be to me. I guess it's the 3.5lb frame? I've got an SLR XP on the way and a set of Stainless Zero Gravitys ordered today, we'll see what those do for it. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

dude, seriously, you're gonna make me crack here. 17 lbs is NOT heavy. I used to ride an aluminum roadie that came in at 21.5 lbs (wilier escape w/veloce) and i literally outclimbed everybody on my group-rides, even those on 16-lb carbon bikes. I've moved up now, to a carbon trek madone coming in at about 16 with pedals, cages and computer. I can tell you that while the extra bit of zip is nice, the bottom line is that your legs and lungs help you the most. If I don't freak out about a 5.5 pound difference, you really wouldn't gain that much by shedding an extra 2 lbs. And light-weight comes at a cost, don't forget. 
A lot of these weight wheenies just find it easier to work on their bikes than on what pedals the bike. It's the engine that counts!!!


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I hear where you're coming from. Just a couple years ago I was on a lugged steel bike that came in around 23lbs (optimistically). And I'm faster and stronger now, but it has very little to do with the bike, other than a new light bike gets me out riding more. I know a lighter bike won't float me up the hills, but it's something fun to mess around with when it's cold out and I'm bored in class. I can add and subtract grams in my mind if I switched component X to component Y, and so on. It really helps alleviate my boredom sometimes. And besides I really couldn't lose more than a couple of pounds from myself (150lb 6'2ish"), so if I sweat a few grams here or there on my bike I don't feel too bad about it. The way I figure it life's too short, and free time is too scarce to not enjoy yourself, and that means messing around with bikes to me.  

Wasn't this thread about saddles? haha!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Recipe for additional weight lose.*



TACSTS said:


> Where did you get another .7lbs off that bike?!
> 
> Yes, I know 17lbs. is heavy, it's depressing considering the time/money I've spent on it. Oh well, it's still my pride and joy even if it is a bit on the portly side. I think perhaps I need to get another method of weighing it, I've been using a digital fishing scale. I sometimes question it's accuracy. For the most part it's built with what I would consider lighter than average parts and it seems heavier than it should be to me. I guess it's the 3.5lb frame? I've got an SLR XP on the way and a set of Stainless Zero Gravitys ordered today, we'll see what those do for it. Merry Christmas to me!


First I replaced the tries with Tufo S3's which took off another 150 grams. I replaced the chain with a KMC x10SL which dropped another 18 grams. I replaced the bottom bracket with a model from Token that dropped another 32 grams. I bought a Cycle-Dynamics titanium cassette that was good for another 45 grams. I put on BPT carbon cable housings and Power Cordz cables which dropped another 60 grams. I replaced tiitanium water bottle cage mounting bolts with aluminum ones for another 6 grams. I replaced the adjustong screws on the derailleurs and the front derailleur mounting bolt with titanium ones good for anohter 5 grams. Lastly I replaced the steel clamps for my ergo shifters with the carbon one from BTP for another 21 gram savings.

Enjoy the Zero Gravity brakes, they are awesome stoppers.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Man I really would love your build kit, if your at 12 that would put me at 11lbs  wouldn't that be fun haha. I considered the Power Kordz but I am pretty sure they do not work with Nokons correct? As for the OP, did you make a saddle decision yet? As for the ZG's, I agree enjoy them, they are awesome brakes!

K


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Nokon.*

I forget which although Power Cordz website will tell you, I believe they don't work with the brake because you need a 5mm housing. I believe you can use them with the Nokon shift housing. Most of the weight weenie guys drill them out and use a larger liner and that does work. It seem like a lot of work but thoes with a drill press tell me it takes only a couple of minutes.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

my little rant wasn't bashing all weight wheenies, it was a request to keep some perspective in response to juan's statement that 17 lbs is heavy.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*It was meant as humor.*



cmatcan said:


> my little rant wasn't bashing all weight wheenies, it was a request to keep some perspective in response to juan's statement that 17 lbs is heavy.


There is about two pounds difference between my lightest bike and the next lightest one and I really can't tell the difference between the two. All the contact points are the same with the exception of the C64 saddle and I'll be adding one to that bike. 

BTW My Vortex is a daily rider and has been ridden over 4,000 this year and even as little as it is, I have never experienced a part failure or had any parts with short life.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

TACSTS said:


> Is there a difference in padding or comfort?


The XP is f*ckin hard. I don't know how long you ride, or how long most of the folks in this thread usually ride, but being a collegiate cyclist means I get to live grandly off student loans and, at least in the summer, do five-six hour tours three or four times a week. I ride the XP, and it's good - no numbness, which is pretty much my (and my girlfriend's) only concern - but it's really, really hard. After three or four hours, my bum is achy and sore. Not chafed, not numb. I don't have saddle-sores; I'm just saddle-sore. But it's a fair trade-off for me: ride a harder saddle and get no saddle sores or numbness vs riding a softer saddle and getting tons of saddle sores and not knowing if I left something on the road behind me...

Given all of the above, there's not a chance I'd consider the regular SLR. And for what it's worth, my XP came in at about 155g.

Oh, yeah: my El Diente lands in my garage in the first week of January, courtesy of my friend-builder-riding buddy. How did all these Dean owners find the same thread?


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

It is weird, this has become the Dean owner's group thread, that's cool though, I'm glad more people know that Dean isn't as evil as so many try to make them out to be. I couldn't be more satisfied with my transaction with them. The end product is fantastic too, craftsmanship is top notch, and you can tell your framebuilding buddy that they've got a die-hard supporter in me. 

Back to the topic at hand, I did end up buying the XP and a set of SS zero G's and it's killing me that I'm not going to be able to weigh them/put them on/try them out till I get home from school this weekend. Also in one of my posts I said I was wanting to get below 17lbs, well I got to thinking when I was looking at the weightweenies gallery that there were several bikes on there that seemed to be built very similar to my bike, or with some heavier parts and they were still coming in well below what my hanging digital fishing scale has told me my bike weighs. So I fired up an excel spreadsheet and got out my notepad that I'd jotted down what individual parts weighed as I built the bike up. The only items I had to make a guess on was the bar tape (never thought to weigh it, seems like it weighs nothing), and my cables. So with my best estimates of 35g for bar tape and at a reported 33g/meter for Aztec Powerlines I guessed 120g (??) and I get a complete weight with pedals and bottle cages of 16.8lbs assuming 210g for the ZG's and 155g for the SLR XP. Next upgrade (probably after Christmas) is a 7800 D/A crank which should drop around 150g from my current Ultegra 9 crank & BB. So maybe I'm not as bad off as I thought, at over a pound less for adding up the individual components vs. the fish scale. 

Moral of the story, $20 digital fish scales from the outdoors dept at Wal-mart *might* not be the most accurate pieces of equipment in the world. OR I used a LOT of grease assembling?


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

A friend of mine rode for whoever makes the red or yellow hanging scales (Alpine, maybe?), and I got one of those for free. I think it's deadly accurate, and use it more to weigh homebrewing raw ingredients - which are a little more weight-sensitive! - than bike parts. While I don't think it's worth the extra $50 or 60 they want for it, it's pretty nice.

I'm too itchy for words for my Dean. Luckily I don't have to deal with the normal waiting lines or customer service problems, but everyone knows they've got problems. They're working REALLY hard on it, and, just based on the character of their builders, can only recommend them.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

[QUOTE/] I'm too itchy for words for my Dean. Luckily I don't have to deal with the normal waiting lines or customer service problems, but everyone knows they've got problems. They're working REALLY hard on it, and, just based on the character of their builders, can only recommend them.[/QUOTE]


Yeah I could definately tell when talking to John and James at Dean they both knew they had a problem and they were always up front about it and apologetic. They also told me how they were working on getting things straightened out more, I think they had hired an additional welder or two this past summer to try to get the lead times down. I waited about 9 weeks and I think that was perfectly reasonable, although like you around week 6 or so I was getting pretty itchy. What kind of bike are they building for you? Regular El Diente? Compact? El Diente SL? I think the regular El Diente is a terrific bike at any price, but especially at the steal they sell it for. I'm not quite sold on their carbon wrapped tubed models, other than they look pretty cool. I also don't know about the benefits of 6/4 Ti bikes over 3/2.5, but after I get out of school and I'm looking for a light frame I'll no doubt be calling them up again to ask about it.

Here's a shot of the some of the beautifully welded Ti goodness coming your way soon!


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

TACSTS said:


> What kind of bike are they building for you? Regular El Diente? Compact? El Diente SL?


Just a regular El Diente. All the racing I do is collegiate crits, so I need something I can beat the life out of in 53 x 12 or 13 sprints. The price is right, too. And anything will be lighter and stiffer than my current Nobilette, which is awesome on long rides through CO's fine mountains, but feels like a noodle with the pedal on the floor. I'll be sure to post the pics and details when I get it built up! S.


----------



## tj69 (Feb 13, 2005)

Just stumbled across this thread and was surprised to find all the Dean owners here.I to own a Dean El Diente and could not be happier with it.Its right at 17 lbs and thats plenty light for me.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

TACSTS said:


> It is weird, this has become the Dean owner's group thread, that's cool though, I'm glad more people know that Dean isn't as evil as so many try to make them out to be. I couldn't be more satisfied with my transaction with them. The end product is fantastic too, craftsmanship is top notch, and you can tell your framebuilding buddy that they've got a die-hard supporter in me.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, I did end up buying the XP and a set of SS zero G's and it's killing me that I'm not going to be able to weigh them/put them on/try them out till I get home from school this weekend. Also in one of my posts I said I was wanting to get below 17lbs, well I got to thinking when I was looking at the weightweenies gallery that there were several bikes on there that seemed to be built very similar to my bike, or with some heavier parts and they were still coming in well below what my hanging digital fishing scale has told me my bike weighs. So I fired up an excel spreadsheet and got out my notepad that I'd jotted down what individual parts weighed as I built the bike up. The only items I had to make a guess on was the bar tape (never thought to weigh it, seems like it weighs nothing), and my cables. So with my best estimates of 35g for bar tape and at a reported 33g/meter for Aztec Powerlines I guessed 120g (??) and I get a complete weight with pedals and bottle cages of 16.8lbs assuming 210g for the ZG's and 155g for the SLR XP. Next upgrade (probably after Christmas) is a 7800 D/A crank which should drop around 150g from my current Ultegra 9 crank & BB. So maybe I'm not as bad off as I thought, at over a pound less for adding up the individual components vs. the fish scale.
> 
> Moral of the story, $20 digital fish scales from the outdoors dept at Wal-mart *might* not be the most accurate pieces of equipment in the world. OR I used a LOT of grease assembling?



Pick up some Stronglights instead! Way lighter than DA 10 and just about anything else. I just put mine on instead of the FSA SLK's. My set came in at 598 grams complete with BB! Regarding saddle feel, I am actually pretty sure that the Ti rails provide a smoother ride, I am also pretty sure the padding on both are the same. I just stripped mine a few weeks ago and recovered it in Alcantara, feels even better!

Cranks

















Saddle









Im sure Juan will chime in and also sing the praises of Stronglights. The quality is great, the chain rings are like precision machinery compared to the crap on those FSA's!

K


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Well my girlfriend got me a proper scale to weigh my bike for Christmas, a feedback sports Alpine scale. It's really cool!  Anyhow, I weighed my bike with it and got 17.4lbs (7900g). That is with the new SLR XP and the ZG-05SS brakes. I'd love to get rid of that .4lb at least, but I'm fast approaching the territory where weightweenism crosses from moderately priced hobby to obscenely priced fetish. The Pulsions look GREAT, but I just really don't think I could justify that amount of $$. At least not to get under 17lbs, if I was trying to get under 12lbs or something *REALLY* light, then maybe, but at 17 I'm just pushing the lighter side of average I guess and don't think it's worth it. I like the way the new D/A cranks look, and I like how stiff they are. I can get them for less than half the price of Pulsions, or even Vulcans from a euro-based e-tailer, so that's probably the route I'll go. That'll knock off ~150g for me, putting me right at 17-17.1lb. I'm building up my first set of wheels here soon for a cross bike, and then I'm going to build a set for my girlfriends road bike. If those go well I'm going to try building myself a set of tubular wheels. I figure American Classic hubset, DT revs or Wheelsmith XE14 or AE15's, and a light tubular rim (Ambrosio Chrono perhaps), then a set of Tufo 215g tubulars should knock a little over 300g off my current setup for not a whole lot of dough. But that's way on down the road, probably late spring, early summer. I guess it's just really hard to make up for a large frame that is pretty heavy. With my kit on a CR1 frame(900g) I'd be at 15.7 or so. I knew Ti wouldn't be superlight when I bought it, and for the money I could have gotten lots of lighter frames, but I wanted Ti, and I really like it, I just have to accept the weight penalty over more advanced frames.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

It sounds great man! Yea it is hard to decided what to do, for me I firgured it was a waste of my money to spend 20-30% less money and lose 40-60% less weight, as opposed to spending a bit more and getting what I really wanted out of it. My only stickin point are my Ksyrium SL's. I decided that of all parts I need my wheels to last without a doubt and I have a TON of miles on Mavic products. I could be sub 14 so easy with carbon tubbies but then my bike becomes one of "those" bikes. Since you are obviously enjoying this (it gets adictive) make sure to think over your purchases, maybe saving for that extra week or two will be more fufilling in the end. Post some pic of the bike though!! The Pulsions with new BB put me that much closer to my goal which is sub 14 with the K's. Which translates to a 12.5 ish pound bike with race wheels. Next up are M2 post, skewers, bottle cages, Zipp bar and possibly a Token cassette. With this combon I am shooting for 13.75 lbs.  Silly waste of money isn't it?



















That weight is ready to go with my Polar and all! Now if Juan would just donate a C64 to a budding collegiate WW I would be set  , even though I know he has tuition payments to make as well! (don't worry, last year before I got my residency my total cost with books and apt was a hair over $28k!!!!!!!, all of which I paid for, no parental help for me, not since 18  ) 

Keep her slim and if you have any questions or really want something that is $$$ PM me and I can "take care of you", I know it is hard to do this when you don't have a ton of extra income.

K


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*All good picks.*



IUbike said:


> It sounds great man! Yea it is hard to decided what to do, for me I firgured it was a waste of my money to spend 20-30% less money and lose 40-60% less weight, as opposed to spending a bit more and getting what I really wanted out of it. My only stickin point are my Ksyrium SL's. I decided that of all parts I need my wheels to last without a doubt and I have a TON of miles on Mavic products. I could be sub 14 so easy with carbon tubbies but then my bike becomes one of "those" bikes. Since you are obviously enjoying this (it gets adictive) make sure to think over your purchases, maybe saving for that extra week or two will be more fufilling in the end. Post some pic of the bike though!! The Pulsions with new BB put me that much closer to my goal which is sub 14 with the K's. Which translates to a 12.5 ish pound bike with race wheels. Next up are M2 post, skewers, bottle cages, Zipp bar and possibly a Token cassette. With this combon I am shooting for 13.75 lbs.  Silly waste of money isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say how much life you will get from the Token cassette. It's a few grams more but I would consider the Cycle-Dynamic's cassette. I have two of them currently. Speaking to Paul at CD he said I would have to replace the most used cogs every two to three thousand miles and they do sell individual cogs. With mutliple bikes and wheelsets I calculate having to replace the most worn cogs maybe once a year and that's because they are titanium. I don't think that will happen with alloy.

This year daughter number one college = $44K. Daughter number two starts college this fall and is looking at big $ schools too!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I have heard the CD mentioned, good to hear some real life use. $44k... wow who needs two daughters, I am up for adoption, schools only a few thousand a year now that I am a resident, and we could share a real bond with this whole WW thing  I am a little old but am very adaptable haha. Merry Christmas all!

K


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

My tuition is about 18K a year for in-state Pharmacy school, seems pretty cheap compared to what all of you are paying!  Although since KY would rather raise tuition then put one more cent worth of tax on all these ******** cigs, they've announced that all state schools tuition will be increasing 9% each year for the next 8 years. Oh well, at least I'll only see 3 years worth of it. 

Back to the topic at hand, it's pretty sunny out today so I took a shot of the Dean with her recent upgrades. I've still got to take 10mm out from under the stem, I had it cut a little long for some wiggle room with fit. Anyway, here she is, all 17.4lbs!


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

And here's a close up shot of the one of the ZG's before installation. 205g for the set, which really isn't too far off the Ti version when equipped with the Kool-Stops, (I've heard 180ish). They are AWESOME brakes. Blow my old Ultegras out of the water!


----------



## tj69 (Feb 13, 2005)

TACSTS said:


> My tuition is about 18K a year for in-state Pharmacy school, seems pretty cheap compared to what all of you are paying!  Although since KY would rather raise tuition then put one more cent worth of tax on all these ******** cigs, they've announced that all state schools tuition will be increasing 9% each year for the next 8 years. Oh well, at least I'll only see 3 years worth of it.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, it's pretty sunny out today so I took a shot of the Dean with her recent upgrades. I've still got to take 10mm out from under the stem, I had it cut a little long for some wiggle room with fit. Anyway, here she is, all 17.4lbs!



Nice Dean!!!!Just curious what part of Ky you from.Dean owner from Ky here to.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Home is Russell Co, right by Lake Cumberland. School is UK @ Lexington. The Dean stays at home and greets me on weekends. Where are you at, and what kind of Dean?


----------



## tj69 (Feb 13, 2005)

TACSTS said:


> Home is Russell Co, right by Lake Cumberland. School is UK @ Lexington. The Dean stays at home and greets me on weekends. Where are you at, and what kind of Dean?


Russell County huh,i know it well.I grew up in Somerset.Spent every summer on Cumberland.I'm just outside of Louisville now.The Dean is an ElDiente w/ full Dura Ace.Zipp 404's ,FSA bars yada yada yada.Will see if i can find a pic.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Somerset, huh? I went to SCC for a couple years. My dad taught highschool at PCHS too. You ever ride up around Barnsburg back then? I go over there to some group rides based out of Cumberland Cycles. Speaking of which, you might know the owner if you grew up in Somerset at the same time as him, Marc Travis. Ring a bell?


----------



## tj69 (Feb 13, 2005)

Your dad taught at PC..i went there.What's he teach?


----------



## tj69 (Feb 13, 2005)

oh yeah,the Dean


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

He taught Biology and Science-type stuff like that. I think it would change year-by-year sometimes. Mr. Carnes down in the basement?

BTW, sweet Dean!


----------



## tj69 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks man,i love my Dean . I have a Dean MTB as well. I get down to Somerset from time to time.I will pm you on here when i'm coming down.Maybe we can get out and roll the Deans.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

TACSTS said:


> I've decided I'm willing to try a new saddle to knock some weight off my bike and I'm looking at the selle italia SLR and the SLR XP. I know the XP has vanox rails vs. titanium for the regular SLR but what other differences are there? The weight is very close between the two as is the price I can get them for. If someone has tried both, some feedback would be great. Is there a difference in padding or comfort? I know it's all relative to the individual, but just wondering. Thanks.



What about the SLR C64? It has the SLR shape but it's aaaall carbon. The saddle weighs 76 grams.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Here's my DEAN...*



TACSTS said:


> My tuition is about 18K a year for in-state Pharmacy school, seems pretty cheap compared to what all of you are paying!  Although since KY would rather raise tuition then put one more cent worth of tax on all these ******** cigs, they've announced that all state schools tuition will be increasing 9% each year for the next 8 years. Oh well, at least I'll only see 3 years worth of it.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, it's pretty sunny out today so I took a shot of the Dean with her recent upgrades. I've still got to take 10mm out from under the stem, I had it cut a little long for some wiggle room with fit. Anyway, here she is, all 17.4lbs!


I finally got a chance to snap a few photos of my Vador CTI. Before anyone goes ape nuts, I know the front wheel is on backwards, I was in a hurry to get the bike out of my car and back in the garage. I didn't catch it until after I snapped the photos. As for the bike, It is by far the best I have owned. No flex when sprinting and extremly smooth. The Ti chain stays and the carbon plugs really smooth the ride. Dean also makes the VADOR with reynolds carbon seat and chain stays, didn't like it. It didn't have the same road feel and I'm not a big fan of those swoopy stays. 

JR


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Ramjm_2000, your Dean looks fantastic! One question, did it come with that headtube badge or did you have that made yourself? Something like that would look great on my frame, especially if I could fill in the letters with their corresponding color like the downtube decals.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

TACSTS said:


> Ramjm_2000, your Dean looks fantastic! One question, did it come with that headtube badge or did you have that made yourself? Something like that would look great on my frame, especially if I could fill in the letters with their corresponding color like the downtube decals.


Thanks, I like her  

As for the headbadge, it's an option from DEAN. It's black annodized ALU. I had to ask about it since a buddy of mine has a custom MTB with the same badge. I bet you could have them upgrade your el dente. John, the owner, mentioned he might start adding them as standard if he starts getting more requests for them. 

JR


----------

